# Best slate/glass call



## bnew17

Just wanting to get everybodys opinion on what they think is the best slate/glass call. Im talking more along the lines of the reasonable priced ones in stores...woodhaven, primos, hs strut. etc


----------



## straightshooter

If you're talking over the counter, it's tough to beat the Woodhaven pots, but if you're talking custom, you can't beat the Supreme Pure Death call by Steve Reeves.  That call absolutely rocks, and has a raspy finish that gobblers can't resist.  

You'll find that both Roberts Brothers and Jerry White (Dad's Calls) pot calls are terrific as well.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

I must be the only hunter that does't own a Tom Teaser.  I'm sure they're great.  Maybe I'll win one.


----------



## Carp

Slings and Arrows said:


> I must be the only hunter that does't own a Tom Teaser.  I'm sure they're great.  Maybe I'll win one.



I don't have one either. I guess we can always dream.....


----------



## GAGE

Off the shelf, a Primos Power Crystal would be my choice!


----------



## Huntinfool

Off the shelf, I'd say Woodhaven...but I wouldn't exactly call them "reasonably priced".  Their calls sound dang good.  But those guys have got some mighty high opinions of their calls at $75 a pop!  Shoot, I don't know a true custom friction call that costs that much!


----------



## urbaneruralite

There's plenty of great sounding made-to-order pots available for less than $75.


----------



## Jody Hawk

I love both Tom Teasers and Woodhavens !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobblingghost

I use Williams Custom calls easy to play and guarnteed for life


----------



## tbgator

Lon Trice's slate pots rock. $60.00


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Slates*

Cody sounds good to me and a couple of gobblers who are no longer with us.


----------



## fatboy84

Get ya a  David Mills First Edition for $25 I think he charges for them.  Great calls.

Off the shelf, I second the Cody.


----------



## rem 300

spur collector by dynamic calls $60.00


----------



## brucemacgee19

there are some really good ones that weren't listed....... you need to go to a show and play them yourself.  it's tuff getting a "good call" if you just go and buy it off the self.  got to play it before you buy.   it definatly worth the money.... even if it's $25.  I vote is got to be for a "hand picked call"


----------



## rex upshaw

brucemacgee19 said:


> there are some really good ones that weren't listed....... you need to go to a show and play them yourself.  it's tuff getting a "good call" if you just go and buy it off the self.  got to play it before you buy.   it definatly worth the money.... even if it's $25.  I vote is got to be for a "hand picked call"



i agree, that is the best option.  but all of these call makers will be willing to play the call for you over the phone...sure, you will not get the same feel as you would if you played it in person, but it will give you a good idea on the sound.


----------



## AliBubba

Roberts Brothers - good sounding slate & glass all in one call.


----------



## MKW

*hooks*

If you are budget minded, get you a Hooks Work'n Girl for $30. You won't be dissapointed and evrybody and their brother won't be in the woods with one. (hookscalls.com) 
Supremes are the best,IMO,  but not cheap.

Mike


----------



## returntoarchery

Check some of the mom/pop country convenience stores, feed & seed that carry hunting stuff.  If you can find some old stock still hanging around of Dynamic Calls Spur Collector slate over glass in cherry pots, snap it up. One fine sounding call.


----------



## rem 300

returntoarchery said:


> Check some of the mom/pop country convenience stores, feed & seed that carry hunting stuff.  If you can find some old stock still hanging around of Dynamic Calls Spur Collector slate over glass in cherry pots, snap it up. One fine sounding call.



Yes the Spur collector is a good call I have killed alot of birds with it, but it has been put on the back burner for this season I have some new arsenal 2 new pot calls from Ricky Padgett which are awesome.


----------



## Brad C.

I think David Mills makes one of the best glass calls I have heard for best sounding hen yelps.  But there are plenty of good calls out there and most of them on the right day will work if you know how to use them.  One of the best sounding slate calls I have is a Scott Ashburn call.


----------



## dt6084

Robert brothers wormy chestnut have made a couple of monster gobblers meet their doom for me. I was a beginner last few seasons also. Pay 9 dollars for their instructional dvd it is worth it. Their splatter camo model won the 2006 friction call division of NWTF calling contest so you know it is good. Their strikers are awesome to as they put a conditioning stone on the top of it. Tom Teasers are good calls also.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Power crystal sounds great but I have to buy one every year. After repeated  sanding( a season's worth) it seems to lose something. But sounds great and really carries- the high frequency. I'll buy another every time it wears out.


----------



## Limbhanger15

Check out HCC (Holland Custom Calls).  The Hand Grenade is only 35$ and is one nasty call


----------



## returntoarchery

rem 300 said:


> Yes the Spur collector is a good call I have killed alot of birds with it, but it has been put on the back burner for this season I have some new arsenal 2 new pot calls from Ricky Padgett which are awesome.



Yep. My Dynamic Calls Slate over glass cherry pot is 3rd string behind my copper over glass and crystal over copper pots from Tim Sandford. But it still rides in my vest just in case. If I didn't have those calls it would be 1string for sure.


----------



## rem 300

returntoarchery said:


> Yep. My Dynamic Calls Slate over glass cherry pot is 3rd string behind my copper over glass and crystal over copper pots from Tim Sandford. But it still rides in my vest just in case. If I didn't have those calls it would be 1string for sure.



I have 3 of the glass calls from Dynamic calls I got them out of a grab box they were new in the package of a going out of buisness sale for $12.00 each


----------



## ga_mason

Thought I would refresh this list and see if there are any current ideas of a custom call I could get from a local maker. I am needing to get a great sounding glass or slate call, who makes the best calls around here? I have tried calling the Roberts Brothers for the past month and have not got an answer the first time so I need to buy something soon. Thanks


----------



## stumpy1

pm me or call me 229-315-2229
Stumpy


----------



## rex upshaw

Lots of good one's out there, you just need to try a few and see what suits you.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My favorite is my David Mills Slate, I bought it from him at 1 of our cook outs several years ago.

I also use an old Aluminator pot a good bit and have called in some good birds with it.


----------



## rex upshaw

Jeff Phillips said:


> My favorite is my David Mills Slate, I bought it from him at 1 of our cook outs several years ago.
> 
> I also use an old Aluminator pot a good bit and have called in some good birds with it.



I have a glass call from David that has a permanent spot in my vest.


----------



## mossyoakpro

GAGE said:


> Off the shelf, a Primos Power Crystal would be my choice!



The Power Crystal is tough to beat off the shelf!!  I love mine and it will always have a spot in my vest.


----------



## ga_mason

Thanks For the info. I will check up on these. Are the roberts brothers as good as I have heard from a few people or is it that they are priced as good calls?


----------



## stick_slinger

Got Tom Teasers's Dominant Hen Glass call on the way.

CJ


----------



## SCPO

i like the Robert Bro glass


----------



## Maduro on Point

Spur collector is a good call but I cant wait to put my new Rut n Strut glass over slate to work this season.. Thanks Tim


----------



## deuce1

PM me or call 6786182073


----------



## Kevin Farr

David Halloran would be a good choice as well.


----------



## gobblergitter

I second the wormy chestnut roberts brothers glass over slate. I don't use their striker on it, though. I use woodhaven's flare tip striker. This combo has caused many "excedrin headaches" for some birds in the last few years.


----------



## LONGTOM

Roberts brothers call has glass on one side,slate on the other. Get the purple heart striker. www.robertsbrothersturkeycalls.com    770 536 7374   contact them before thursday or after Sunday,they will be in Nashville.


----------



## rex upshaw

ga_mason said:


> Are the roberts brothers as good as I have heard from a few people or is it that they are priced as good calls?



There are plenty of better options, in my opinion.


----------



## EGlock86

Oldgobbler.com....custom call classified


----------



## plank

robert brothers or woodhaven    can't go wrong with either one


----------



## Michael F Sights

I like the Robert bro & woodhaven ,but look at the Beard Hunter  slate. I got mine for $ 40, I think & he is in Cumming, 678-614-8859.


----------



## M Sharpe

Supreme Turkey Calls or Beard Hunter Turkey Calls. Both are double sided calls.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr

AliBubba said:


> Roberts Brothers - good sounding slate & glass all in one call.



X2!!! Best glass over slate I've ever used .


----------



## turkeyhunter2010

Lonzo glass. Won the dd adams 2 years in a row for best all around pot call


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Knight and Hale Old yeller!


----------



## spurandrack

*Pot calls*

Brandon makes a great call @ Towaligatomtakers.com

Dean (Redbeard) @ madhattercalls.com

David Mills.....Warner Robins Ga.

three really good call makers.

all are members of this forum

s&r


----------



## Gadget

spurandrack said:


> Brandon makes a great call @ Towaligatomtakers.com
> 
> 
> s&r





There ya go s&r, that's an acceptable way to promote someone; claiming they make the best calls in the world is a little over the top.


----------



## spurandrack

I don't use anybody's mouth calls except TowaligaTomTakers for a reason. They are the best IMHO.

s&r


----------



## turkeybuster

deuce1 said:


> PM me or call 6786182073



I can't speak for the other calls mentioned , I,m sure their great but Brandon makes a fine call,used one last year and had them birds going crazy,give him a call you won't regret it!!!


----------



## stumpy1

as a callmaker nobody including myself makes the best call on the market because everybody likes a different sounding call. some like a deeper call and some like a really high pitched call, some like em raspy and some like a really clear note yelp.
I think they are several good callmakers out there and it should be something you pick instead of what someone recommends IMO 
I like the sound of a ceramic call myself but some say they are to high pitched, let the turkeys be the judges on who makes the best call this season for you.
Stumpy


----------



## dropnchop

*swamp thang*

Been choppin birds since I was a youngin'. Started off with a Cody "Woodsman" slate and a Swamp Thing glass call. Did work and still do work. It's all abt sweet talkin' 'em and this is the way. Good luck fellas.


----------



## C.J.

Thinking about ordering a Roberts Bros Slate, anyone prefer a certain one out of the three they make?


----------



## Magnum1

I agree,  This call has a true sound.   And these guys are our neighbors.   Oakwood GA


----------



## Shakey Head

For me I started off with a Cody Woodsman.   This is still one of my favorite slates.  I have killed many gobblers with it.  I use custom calls know, but that Cody is still in my turkey vest and I break it out every now and then.  Good luck... I also have a Tom Teasers slate over glass, but my Cody sounds and works better.


----------



## LONGTOM

CJ the model 100 is my go to call. It is also Roberts Bro's cheapest call. If you can get their dvd and a purple heart striker you want be sorry.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

No doubt about it, I make the BEST glass call


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

op2:

That's like asking an opinion on who's the best NASCAR driver! LOL!


----------



## boone123

*Roberts brothers*

Great sounding call and the purple heart stricker makes it sound even better.  I like it because it is glass over slate, makes it very handy for loud yelps and cuts on the glass side and real soft clucks purrs on the slate.


----------



## rex upshaw

David Mills said:


> No doubt about it, I make the BEST glass call



the pot i got from you a few years back is always in my vest.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

robert's bros- glass/slate


----------



## tcoker

bump for refresh....

Roberts Bros... calls are the truth. Service is outstanding, good folks running that operation. I'm not a call builder at all. Ya'll build em and I'll make em talk. Well anyway,I got my first Roberts Bros. call I owned (hunter series glass/slate)wet. Naturally that night the pot of course had swollen from the moisture. I emailed them to see if a pot change out was an option (naive i guess) and they said no, it wasn't really an option. Since it was totally my fault I said thank you and I've learned my lesson. I immediately I ordered a new cedar pot glass/slate. Let's just say they took care of me and made me a customer for life for something that was totally my fault. To me GREAT PRODUCT + GREAT SERVICE= Best on the market.

1.)Roberts Brothers 
2.)Halloran
3.)Lonzo

no disrespect to some of the fine builders we have on here, just haven't had a chance to run them all.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

tcoker said:


> bump for refresh....
> 
> Roberts Bros... calls are the truth. Service is outstanding, good folks running that operation. I'm not a call builder at all. Ya'll build em and I'll make em talk. Well anyway,I got my first Roberts Bros. call I owned (hunter series glass/slate)wet. Naturally that night the pot of course had swollen from the moisture. I emailed them to see if a pot change out was an option (naive i guess) and they said no, it wasn't really an option. Since it was totally my fault I said thank you and I've learned my lesson. I immediately I ordered a new cedar pot glass/slate. Let's just say they took care of me and made me a customer for life for something that was totally my fault. To me GREAT PRODUCT + GREAT SERVICE= Best on the market.
> 
> 1.)Roberts Brothers
> 2.)Halloran
> 3.)Lonzo
> 
> no disrespect to some of the fine builders we have on here, just haven't had a chance to run them all.



That ain't hard to fix.


----------



## tcoker

touche


----------



## Melvin4730

Lonnie Mabry


----------



## DeweyDuck

X 2 for Lonnie Mabry. I bought his aluminum pot with 2 epoxy tip strikers and a purple heart lid over butternut box call yesterday. They sound great and have multiple turkeys in each of 'em.


----------



## moyehow

Is the one you like to use in the woods.  Every hen sounds different so sometimes one that sounds clean might work and sometimes a raspy one works.  U have to decide raspy, clean, soft, loud, low pitch high pitched, etc...  I carry 3 pots and a trumpet.  I use what the turkey likes not what everyone thinks sounds the best in the stores.


----------

